# Gow & Harrison's 'Valdemosa'



## Tom Logan

Does anyone remember the 'Valdemosa' which was the last ship left in the Gow and Harrison fleet? She was sold to Harkers of Hull in 1950, and I believe was then called 'Denghydale H' or something similar. I don't think Harkers kept her for long, and I think I saw her some time later in the Manchester Canal under Panamanian flag, looking her age. I was first trip apprentice on her in 1949.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

*Valldemosa*

Hello Tom,

My late father sailed on the Valldemosa in August 1949 on deck.

Valldemosa Official No.164046. Built 1935. Valldemosa S.S.Co Ltd (Gow, Harrison), Glasgow 
1950 DENBYDALE H. - 1951 SALADIN - 1952 DON NICHOLAS.

Broken up Savona 11.5.1955 

Regards


----------



## Tom Logan

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> My late father sailed on the Valldemosa in August 1949 on deck.
> 
> Valldemosa Official No.164046. Built 1935. Valldemosa S.S.Co Ltd (Gow, Harrison), Glasgow
> 1950 DENBYDALE H. - 1951 SALADIN - 1952 DON NICHOLAS.
> 
> Broken up Savona 11.5.1955
> 
> Regards


Thanks, Hugh,
Was your father from Ardrossan by any chance? As I remember most of the crew were. We must have sailed together. And thanks for her history, I often wondered. She may have been launched in 1935, but she was laid down in, I think, 1927 but lay on the stocks through the depression. Built as a coal burner, but converted to oil, and the side bunkers made into crew accommodation, deck to starboard, firemen to port, and the origonal f'cle accommodation used as store space. But a coal burning galley still. .


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello Tom,

My father was from the Isle of Barra.
He was only on the Valldemosa for a short while.

I wonder if anyone has a photo of her?

Regards


----------



## Charlie_Wood

From the owners website.

http://www.hclyde.com/images/Vessels/Gow, Harrison/Valldemosa (L).jpg


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello Charlie,

Thanks for that link been looking for a while for this ship.

Regards


----------



## Tom Logan

Hi,Charlie,
My thanks for the link as well. It is nice to finally have a photo of my first ship! I wonder if there are any more photos about anywhere?
Regards, Tom


----------



## wildcat45

Hi, the link to the picture of the ship is no longer available. Does anyone have a pictrue.

This ship rescued my Dad and his brother when they were little boys. They were being evacuated to Canada on a ship called Volendam, when she was torpedoed.

As my Dad died in 2006, I would dearly love to see a picture of the ship that haved his and my uncles lives.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Here you go, Dan: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships V/slides/Valldemosa-01.html
And another below
Regards (Thumb)


----------



## wildcat45

Hugh MacLean said:


> Here you go, Dan: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships V/slides/Valldemosa-01.html
> And another below
> Regards (Thumb)


Hugh, you are a gent, thanks

Dan


----------



## Alastair McKay

*wildcat45*

My father sailed on the SS Valldemosa from December 1939 to July1941. He was 2nd Mate.
I'm interested to know about the Volendam and if he and the Valldemosa played any part in the rescuing any crew and passengers.
Alastair McKay


----------



## Brian Killin

*Valldemosa*

My wife's grandfather was Captain of this vessel (SS Valldemosa) during the rescue of the children from Vollundam in 1941. Charlie McCaulley (Irish artist) has painted this ship as well. 

He was Courtmartialed for stopping his tanker (sword, whole bit) but was exhonerated and later received the OBE, which hangs now in our sitting room. Cheers


----------



## maritiem

Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. was formed in 1895 by the amalgamation of two Glasgow trampfleets; Allan C. Gow & Co. and P.H. Dixon & Harrison.
Gow contributed the AUSTERLITZ, VICEROY and VITTORIA and Harrison the ARROYO, BRAMBLE and ROSNEATH.
The company was in the tramping bussines but in 1913 a tanker the VITRUVIA was purchased.

World War 1 took a heavy toll on the fleet with nine ships lost.
After World War 1 the company concentrated on carring oil in bulk.

By the beginning of World War 2 there were six ships in the fleet, only the VALDEMOSA survived World War 2

Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. was wound up in 1951. However the Harrison family connection with tramps was revived in 1956 when Harrison (Clyde) was formed.


FLEETLIST


AUSTERLITZ (1895)
Iron single screw steamship
O.N. 84334 1,653gt 79.2 x 10.8 metres
C. 2 cyl. by
29.6.1881 launched, 1881 completed by Hall, Russell & Co. Ltd., Aberdeen Yard No. 222 as AUSTERLITZ for A.C. Gow & Co., Glasgow. 1895 transferred to Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1895 sold to W.S. Miller & Co., Glasgow. 1900 sold to Leonhardt & Heecktrenamed MARIE PAULIG. 2.2.1904 wrecked SW Benghazi harbour and beached.

VICEROY (1895-1896)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 90348 2,138gt 83.3 x 12.0 metres
T.3 Cyl. by the Shipbuilder
15.10.1887 launched, 11.1887 completed by Wm. Doxford & Sons, Sunderland Yard No. 172 as VICEROY for W. Kish. 188? sold to A.C. Gow & Co., Glasgow. 1895 transferred to Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1896 wrecked Abaco.

VITTORIA (1895-1908)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 102667 2,715gt 300 x 42 feet
T.3 Cyl. by
Iron single screw steamship
21.2.1894 launched, 3.1894 completed by London & Glasgow Engineering & Iron Shipbuilding Co., Govan Yard No. 276 as VITTORIA for A.C. Gow & Co., Glasgow. 1895 transferred to Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1908 sold to G.J. Dambassis, Andros renamed EVANTHIA. 19.11.1911 wrecked Punta Almina, off Santa Isabel.

ARROYO (1895-1910)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 97760 3,564gt 103.8 x 13.1 metres
T.3 Cyl. by
21.12.1889 launched, 1.1890 completed by R. Stephenson & Co., Hebburn Yard No.16 as ARROYO
for W.H. Ross & Co. (Launched as MORELLA). 189? Sold to P.H. Dixon & Harrison, Glasgow. 1895 transferred to Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 20.2.1910 wrecked 5nm south of Ocracoke Inlet on voyage Santiago to Philadelphia with a cargo of iron ore.

BRAMBLE (1895-1902)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 96010 1,508gt 259.8 x 37.1 feet
T.3 Cyl. by
19.8.1888 launched, 10.1888 completed by Campbeltown Shipbuilding Co., Campbeltown Yard No. 28 as BRAMBLE for P.H. Dixon & Harrison, Glasgow. 1895 transferred to Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1902 sold to C. Bech renamed NOR. 1905 sold to T. Okazaki renamed NIKKAI MARU. 2.4.1929 wrecked near Aribe, West Sakhalin.

ROSNEATH (1895-1908)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 97609 1,779gt, 1,317nt 260.0 x 37.1 feet
T.3 Cyl. by
8.1.1890 launched, 26.2.1890 completed by Murdoch & Murray, Port Glasgow Yard No. 104 as ROSNEATH for Rosneath Steam Ship Co. ( P.H. Dixon & Harrison), Glasgow. 1895 transferred to Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1908 sold to Société Anversoise de Nav. Maritime Fluviale (Herfurth & Co.), Antwerp renamed EUGENIE. 1910 transferred to NV Maatschappij Zee en Riviervaart (Herfurth & Co.), Rotterdam. 1913 sold to Antwerpsche Zeevaart Maatschappij (SA de Commerce et de Navigation), Antwerp renamed TONGRIER. 4.19114 broken up at Antwerp after damage due stranding on 20.10.1913 on Filsand, Osel Island.

VIMEIRA (1) (1895-1913)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 104643 2710gt 300.0 x 42.1 feet
T.3 Cyl. by
6.8.1895 launched, 9.1895 completed by London & Glasgow Engineering & Iron Shipbuilding Co., Govan Yard No. 282 as VIMEIRA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1913 sold to Echevarrieta y Larrinaga, Bilbao renamed MIGUEL. 1917 sold to SA de Nav. Palma. 1918 sold to Cia. Anon. de Nav. Izarra renamed DONOSTIA. 1920 sold to Soc. Naviera Elcano, Bilbao. 1925 sold to Francisco Garcia, Bilbao renamed MAGDALENA R. DE GARCIA. 5.1935 broken up at Bilbao.

VERONA (1897-1900)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 106060 3,463gt 107.3 x 13.8 metres
T.3 Cyl. by
21.12.1896 launched, 1.1897 completed by Short Bros. Ltd., Sunderland Yard No. 263 as VERONA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 6.3.1900 sunk after collision.

VENETIA (1) (1898-1917)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 108701 3,596gt 107.6 x 13.7 metres
T.3 Cyl. by
22.11.1897 launched, 2.1898 completed by Short Bros. Ltd., Sunderland Yard No. as VENETIA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 9.12.1917 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine UB.75 3 miles NNW from Whitby Rock buoy.

VALETTA (1) (1899-1912)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 111183 3,017gt 319.4 x 46.0 feet
T.3 Cyl. by
15.3.1899 launched, 5.1899 completed by Murdoch & Murray, Port Glasgow Yard No. 161 as VALETTA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1912 sold to Timber Transport Co. (J. Hessler), London renamed ALETTE. 16.10.1913 crushed by ice in Hudson Bay, beached at entrance to Nelson River and abandoned.

VIENNA (1899-1917)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 111198 4,170gt, 2,653nt 376.2 x 48 x 26.2 feet
T.3 Cyl. by the Shipbuilders
5.1899 launched, 6.1899 completed by Barclay Curle & Company, Glasgow, Yard No. 421 as VIENNA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 11.9.1917 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.49 340 miles off Ushant 25 men were killed and her captain was taken prisoner on voyage Brest to New York.

VERMONT (1900-1916)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 111264 4,271gt 376.2 x 48.0 x 26.3
T.3 Cyl. by
10.5.1900 launched, 6.1900 completed by Barclay Curle & Company, Glasgow, Yard No. 424 as VERMONT for Vermont SS Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 1916 sold to Commonwealth Government Line of Steamers, Hobart renamed AUSTRALFIELD. 1919 sold to Grefstads Red A/S, Arendal renamed TONSTAD. 1922 sold to Unione SA di Navig., Genoa renamed LIBERTA. 1924 sold to Parodi & Corrado, Genoa. 14.2.1926 wrecked on Bolt Head, Devon on passage Spezia for Rotterdam in ballast 4 days later she broke in half and went under the sea.

VENTNOR (1901-1902)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 113936 3,961gt 344.7 x 49.8 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
23.1.1901 launched, 2.1901 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 469 as VENTNOR for Ventnor SS Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 27.10.1902 in fine weather and a smooth sea with her engines running at full speed the Ventnor ran on a reef to the south of Cape Egmont on voyage Wellington to Hong Kong with coal and 499 coffins with chinese bodies, 19 crew members lost their lives.

VIRGINIA (1901-1916)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 113980 4,279gt 385.4 x 49 x 26.8 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Dunsmuir & Jackson Ltd., Govan
29.8.1901 launched, 9.1901 completed by Napier & Miller, Yoker Yard No. 119 as VIRGINIA for Virginia SS Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 1916 sold to Edward Gray & Co., Glasgow. 16.7.1916 Captured and torpedoed byGerman submarine UB.45 when 42 miles SW by W of Cape Matapan on passage Torrevieja for Calcutta with a cargo of salt.

VOLGA (1903-1925)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 119074 4,404gt 369.8 x 49.8 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock.
9.11.1903 launched, 12.1903 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 512 as VOLGA for Volga SS Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 1925 sold to Achille Lauro, Naples renamed LIANA. 10.1934 scrapped at Pola.

VENNACHAR (1) (1904-1914)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 119185 4,417gt 369.7 x 49.8 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock.
29.9.1904 launched, 11.1904 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 526 as VENNACHAR for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1914 sold to Taisho Kaiun KK, Dairen renamed HOKKAI MARU. 4.1933 broken up in Japan.

VANCOUVER (1) (1905-1927)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 121261 4,419gt 376 x 50 feet
T.3 Cyl. by the Shipbuilder
15.8.1905 launched, 10.1905 completed by Barclay Curle & Company, Glasgow, Yard No. 456 as VANCOUVER for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1927 sold to Balcraig SS Co. (Workman, Arbuckie & Mackinnon), Glasgow renamed BALCRAIG. 1932 sold to SA Marittima San Pietro, Genoa renamed SAN LUIGI. 9.1943 scuttled by crew at Split. 1951 salved and broken up.

VALDIVIA (1906-1912)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 121320 4,952gt 400 x 52.2 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
14.3.1906 launched, 4.1906 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 547 as VALDIVIA for Valdivia S.S.Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 2.10.1908 wrecked at East London. 

VELLORE (1907-1917)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 124184 4,926gt 400 x 52 x 27.3 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock.
25.4.1907 launched, 5.1907 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 565 as VELLORE for Vellore SS Co. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 25.3.1917 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.63 when 20 miles NW by N of Alexandria (31.28N 29.37E) on passage Tyne via Malta for Alexandria with a cargo of coal.

VALDURA (1910-1927)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 129465 5,507gt 414.4 x 56.1 x 28 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock.
11.12.1909 launched, 2.1910 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 604 as VALDURA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1927 sold to Arbor Shipping Co. (Howard Tenens), London renamed MORUS. 1929 sold to N.V. Scheepvaart Maatschappij Millingen (G.Spliethoff), Rotterdam renamed WILLEMSPLEIN. 7.10.1942 wrecked in St Mary's Bay, Nova Scotia.

VOLNAY (1910-1917)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 129488 4,610gt 384.8 x 52.2 x 26.5 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
31.3.1910 launched, 4.1910 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 612 as VOLNAY for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 4.12.1917 Mined and sunk 2nm east by south of the Manacles.

VOLUMNIA (1911-1929)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 129559 5,608gt 423.6 x 56.1 x 27.9 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
4.4.1911 launched, 5.1911 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 617 as VOLUMNIA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 8.12.1919 foundered in middle of Atlantic.

VETURIA (1912-1918)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 133010 5.554gt 424 x 56.0 x 28.1 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
26.12.1911 launched, 3.1912 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No.628 as VETURIA for Veturia Steam Ship Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 20.2.1918 wrecked Diamond Shoals, Cape Hatteras in 35°08.335'N 75°24.450'W after losing her way in fog.

VESTALIA (1912-1933)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 133034 5,528gt 423.4 x 56 x 27.9 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
20.3.1912 launched, 5.1912 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 630 as VESTALIA for Vestalia S. S. Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 1933 sold to Coumantaros Bros., Piraeus renamed STAVROS COUMANTAROS. 1940 sold to Poutous Maritime, Piraeus renamed KYRIAKI. 24.4.1941 bombed and sunk in Suda Bay.

VALETTA (2) (1913-1917)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 133094 5,871gt 423.5 x 56 x 28.7 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
11.11.1912 launched, 1.1913 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 639 as VALETTA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 8.7.1917 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.87 when 118 miles NW by W of Fastnet on passage Montreal for Dublin with wheat and flour.

VERDALA (1913-1917)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 133113 5,880gt, 3,725nt 423.5 x 56 x 28.7 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
4.3.1913 launched, 4.1913 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 646 as VERDALA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd., Glasgow. 1917 sold to Prince Line, London renamed MONGOLIAN PRINCE. 1928 sold to Atlantska Plovidba Ivo racic, Dubrovnik renamed ISTOK. 1928 to Jugoslavenski Lloyd, Dubrovnik. 1940 sold to Crest Shipping Co Ltd. (Ivanovic & Co.), London renamed MAYCREST. 4.8.1944 scuttled as a blockship at Normandy.

VITRUVIA (1) (1913- 1923)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 133138 4,753gt 376 x 51.2 x 29 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
12.6.1913 launched, 9.1913 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 650 as VITRUVIA for Vitruvia S.S. Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 1923 sold to Lumina S.S. Co. (H.E. Moss), Liverpool. 1925 renamed LUMINOUS. 1938 sold to Pallas Oil & Trading Co., London renamed STRATFORD. 26.9.1940 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.137 in 54.50N 10.40W, Liverpool for Aruba in ballast.

VIMEIRA (2) (1914-1918)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 136310 5,884gt 423.5 x 56 x 28.7 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
8.6.1914 launched, 7.1914 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No.662 as VIMEIRA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 12.5.1918 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.C54 16 miles WSW of Lampedusa, on voyage Tyne for Alexandria with a cargo of coal and coke.

VERDUN (1) (1914-1916)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 136337 4,295gt 387.9 x 54 x 25.9 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
20.10.1914 launched, 11.1914 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No.672 as VERDUN for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd., Glasgow. 1916 sold to The Bay Steamship Co Ltd, London. 1917 renamed BAYVERDUN. 1921 sold to French Government renamed PORT DU HAVRE. 1921 sold to Cie. Havraise Peninsulaire Navigation a Vapeur renamed VILLE DE DJIBOUTI. 21.9.1928 lost in a cyclone off Mananzary, Madagascar on voyage Mananzary for Manakara.

VENNACHAR (2) (1916-1923)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 137809 4,926gt 375.0 x 51.2 feet
T.3 Cyl. by
24.11.1915 launched, 1.1916 completed by Greenock & Grangemouth Dockyard Co Ltd., Grangemouth Yard No. 363 as VENNACHAR for Vennachar SS Co. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 1923 sold to Vacuum Oil Co., London renamed WANDSWORTH WORKS. 1932 sold to Empresa de Nav. Luso-Marroquina, Lisbon renamed COIMBRA. 11.1935 scrapped at Lisbon.

VERDUN (2) (1917-1919)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 137835 5,691gt, 3,613nt 423 x 56 x 28.7 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
3.2.1917 launched, 3.1917 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 691 as as VERDUN for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd., Glasgow. 1919 sold to Cunard Steam Ship Co. renamed VARDULIA. 1929 sold to Donaldson Line Ltd. (Donaldson Brothers). Lost with all hands in North Atlantic. Exact date of loss not clear, as the last communication received was a distress call on 18.10.1935, then after that, on the following morning an announcement that the ship was being abandoned. Position lasy stated was 700 miles west of Malm Head. She had been on a voyage from Hartlepool with coal and general cargo for Botwood, Newfoundland. All 37 crew missing, presumed drowned.

VALVERDA (1) (1918)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 141885 5,680gt, 3,613nt 423.5 x 56.0 x 28.7 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
24.6.1918 launched, 8.1918 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 703 as VALVERDA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd., Glasgow. 1918 sold to Cunard Steam Ship Co. renamed VASCONIA. 1927 sold to Tatsuuma Risen KK renamed SHIRAHA MARU. 14.1.1943 Torpedoed and sunk by the U.S. submarine Searaven of Mindanao Island, Philippines.

VIRGILIA (1) (1918)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 141888 5,697gt, 3,619nt 423.5 x 56.0 x 28.7 feet
T.3 Cyl. J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
27.9.1918 launched, 11.1918 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 707 as VIRGILIA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd., Glasgow. 1918 sold to Cunard Steam Ship Co. 1925 sold to Lancashire Shipping Co. Ltd. (James Chambers), Liverpool renamed CORBY CASTLE. 1927 sold to Tatsuuma Kisen, Japan renamed TATSUHA MARU. 1938 renamed TATUHA MARU. 17.2.1944 bombed and sunk at Truk.

VALLEJO (1) (1918-1919)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 141889 1918 4,781gt, 2,875n 407 x 54.2 x 30.1 feet 
T 3-cyl by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock.
18.9.1918 launched, 11.1918 completed by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 700 as VALLEJO for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd., Glasgow. 1919 sold to Anglo-Saxon renamed TRIVIA. 1933 transferred to Estrella Maritima, Buenos Aires renamed POBLADOR. 11.1949 scrapped at Buenos Aires. 

VOREDA (1) (1921-1924)
Steel single screw steamship
O.N. 143174 6,719gt, 11,319dwt 149.35 x 18.08 metres 
T 3-cyl by the Shipbuilder
30.6.1914 launched, 1.1915 Flensburger Schiffbau Gesellschaft, Flensburg Yard No. 340 as DESSAU for Norddeutscher Lloyd, Bremen. 1919 as a war prize to The Shipping Controller, managed by Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd., Glasgow. 1921 purchased renamed VOREDA. 1924 sold to Norddeutscher Lloyd, Bremen renamed DESSAU. 1932 laid up. 8.1935 scrapped at Harburg.

VANDUARA (1925-1937)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 148856 4,870gt 375.1 x 51.7 feet
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
9.4.1925 launched, 5.1925 completed by Robert Duncan & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 363 as VANDUARA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd., Glasgow. 1937 sold to Arlon SS Co. (Sir James German & Co. Ltd.), Cardiff renamed ARLETTA. 5.8.1942 Whilst in Convoy ON 115 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.458 SW of Cape Race, master, 29 crew and six gunners were killed, five crew were rescued after 15 days by the US Coastguard vessel MENEMSHA and taken to Boston.

VALETTA (3) (1925-1937)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 148853 4,903gt 375.0 x 51.7 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
12.3.1925 launched, 5.1925 completed by Greenock Dockyard Co. Cartsdyke, Greenock Yard No. 406 as VALETTA for Valetta SS Co. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 1937 sold to Arlon SS Co. (James German & Co.), London renamed ARLON. 27.6.1938 set on fire by Nationalist air attack at Valencia, towed out and sunk 1 mile south of the port.

VITRUVIA (2) (1926-1938)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 148906 4,870gt, 2,955nt, 6,945dwt 375.1 x 51.9 x 29.0 feet 
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
15.4.1926 launched, 5.1926 completed by Robert Duncan & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 370 as VITRUVIA for Voreda SS Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 1938 sold to Pallas Oil & Trading Co Ltd ( O. Margulies), London rfenamed MARYAD. 1939 sold to J. P. Eastwick, Antwerp renamed PETERJO. 1939 sold to French Government (mng Cie. Auxiliaire de Navigation, Marseille) renamed BEAUCE. 1940 toItalian Government (mng Garibaldi SA Cooperativa di Navigazione, Genoa ). 1941 renamed PROSERPINA. 26.10.1942, while sailing in convoy from Taranto to Tobruk, repeatedly attacked by bombers and Beaufort torpedo aircraft of the 47th RAF Squadron from Malta. At 14:30 hours, when 30 miles 320 degrees from Tobruk, hit by two torpedoes and sank in flames.

VENETIA (2) (1927-1941)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 148939 5,728gt 410.1 x 54.4 x 30.1 feet
T.3 Cyl. by
25.7.1927 launched, 8.1927 completed by Robert Duncan & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 377 as VENETIA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 16.3.1941 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.99 on passage Baltimore for London with maize.

VIRGILIA (2) (1927-1941)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 160179 5,728gt 410.3 x 54.5 x 30.1 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
8.1927 launched, 10.1927 completed by Greenock Dockyard Co. Cartsdyke, Greenock Yard No. 411 as VIRGILIA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 24.11.1941 torpedoed and sunk by German torpedo boat S.109 three miles north east of Hearty Knoll Buoy withthe loss of 23 of the crew, 21 others survived.

VIMEIRA (3) (1927-1942)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 160180 5,728gt 410.1 x 54.5 x 30.1 feet
T.3 Cyl. by
22.9.1927 launched, 11.1927 completed by Robert Duncan & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 379 as VIMEIRA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 11.8.1942 torpedoed and then sunk by gunfire from German submarine U.109 with the loss of 19 crew members and four gunners.

VALLEJO (2) (1928-1937)
Steel single screw tank steamship 419.3 x 54.1 x 25.2 feet
O.N. 160202 5,586gt, 3,375nt, 9,375dwt
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
13.3.1928 launched, 5.1928 completed by Robert Duncan & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 380 as VALLEJO for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1937 sold to Cia. Arrendataria del Monopolio de Petroleos SA renamed SAUSTAN. 19 41 to Spanish Government renamed CASTILLO CAMPANARIO. 1943 reverted to Cia. Arrendataria del Monopolio de Petroleos SA renamed CAMPANARIO. 1.1971 broken up at Bilbao.

VANCOUVER (2) (1928-1941)
Steel single screw tank steamship
O.N. 160207 5,729gt, 3,432nt 410.3 x 54.5 x 30.1 feet
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
18.5.1928 launched, 6.1928 completed by Greenock Dockyard Co. Cartsdyke, Greenock Yard No. 412 as VANCOUVER for Vancouver Steamship Co. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 21.9.1941 on voyage from Halifax to Shell Haven with 7,500 tons of gasoline, struck a mine two miles from the Sunk Lightvessel, broke in two and caught fire. The vessel burned for several days and could not be approached because of the petrol burning on the water. Amazingly, three people managed to escape this inferno but thirty four crew and six gunners were killed.

VALVERDA (2) (1934-1937)
Steel double screw tank motorship
O.N. 164038 8,817gt 144.8 x 193 metres
Two oil engines
25.9.1934 launched, 11.1934 completed by Wm. Hamilton & Co. Ltd, Port Glasgow Yard No. 415 as VALVERDA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1937 sold to P. Gjerding, Bergen renamed ALFRED ROSEN. 9.5.1941 torpedoed and shelled by Italian submarine Enrico Tazzoli and sank folowing day.

VALLDEMOSA (1935-1950)
Steel single screw tank steamship
T.3 Cyl. by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock
O.N. 164046 7,222gt 445.9 x 59.4 feet
26.12.1934 launched, 2.1935 completed by Robert Duncan & Co., Port Glasgow Yard No. 398 as VALLDEMOSA for Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd. 1950 sold to Hillam Shipping Ltd. (John Harker) renamed DENBYDALE H. 1951 sold to Rethymnis Kulukundis renamed SALADIN. 1952 sold to Santiago renamed DON NICHOLAS 5.1955 scrapped at Savona.

VOREDA (2) (1935-1940)
Steel single screw tank steamship
T.3 Cyl. by J. G. Kincaid & Co. Ltd, Greenock
O.N. 164049 7,216gt, 11,230dwt 444.7 x 59.6 x 26.7 feet
22.1.1935 launched, 3.1935 completed by Greenock Dockyard Co. Cartsdyke, Greenock Yard No. 420 as VOREDA for Voreda S.S.Co. Ltd. (Gow, Harrison & Co. Ltd.), Glasgow. 30.1.1940 bombed by aircraft of the East Anglian coast and beached on Winterton Shoal.

SOURCES:
Miramar
Travel of the Tramps, twenty Tramp fleets Vol. II, N.L. Middlemiss, Shield Publication, 1991.
Regards
Henk Jungerius


----------



## Alastair McKay

Brian,
Thanks for your information. The only thing is that you did not mention the Captain's name.
I have two signatures in my Father's Log Book but they are difficult to make out.
Can you oblige with his name please.
Thank you.


----------



## Brian Killin

Captain Daniel O'Hara OBE


----------



## Brian Killin

Captain O'Hara was also second or first officer on HMS Argus, 1919.


----------



## Alastair McKay

*ss Valdemossa*

Brian,Thank you for the information.
It will be useful.


----------



## williamwheeler

*Captain Basil Wheeler*

Hi Tom.
I see you posted a long time ago about crew on the Valdemosa. My Dad was the Captain from 1947 to 1950. His name was Captain Basil Wheeler. 
He ended up as Commodore of the Texaco Fleet and was Captain of the Caltex Bahrain at the Spithead review. Have photos of him going off to meet the queen, being picked up by the royal launch.
Very proud son
Best regards
Bill Wheeler


----------



## netterwolf

*Valldemosa colours*

My late father sailed on the Valldemosa among other ships as an able-bodied seaman 1st class. He never talked much about his sailing days. I think being torpedoed twice at night in the mid-Atlantic and the loss of many friends under such terrible conditions had a lot to do with that. The thing is I paint and have painted a couple of portraits of him as a very young seaman and a few tall ships and I would like to paint the Valldemosa but have only the black and white photo to go on. Does anyone know the colours? Thanks for all the information already given.


----------



## A.D.FROST

netterwolf said:


> My late father sailed on the Valldemosa among other ships as an able-bodied seaman 1st class. He never talked much about his sailing days. I think being torpedoed twice at night in the mid-Atlantic and the loss of many friends under such terrible conditions had a lot to do with that. The thing is I paint and have painted a couple of portraits of him as a very young seaman and a few tall ships and I would like to paint the Valldemosa but have only the black and white photo to go on. Does anyone know the colours? Thanks for all the information already given.


Funnel;Red Black top.Hull; Black with White Band at main deck level with Red Boot topping.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships V/slides/Valldemosa-01.html


----------



## netterwolf

*Valldemosa colours*

thanks to A.D.Frost for such an immediate response.


----------



## netterwolf

*Valldemosa voyages*

Hello, can anyone flesh things out a bit about the voyages she undertook, tramping, convoy duty etc?


----------



## netterwolf

*McCaulley painting*

Hello Brian,
do you have a weblink for the painting you mentioned of the Valldemosa by Charlie McCaulley (Irish artist). I've tried Google and the entry for him in the "White Image" archive (http://whiteimage.com/charles-j-mcauley/archive/114.html) but no luck,
best wishes,
Joe Allan.


----------



## DavidJMot97

*Volendam*



Brian Killin said:


> My wife's grandfather was Captain of this vessel (SS Valldemosa) during the rescue of the children from Vollundam in 1941. Charlie McCaulley (Irish artist) has painted this ship as well.
> 
> He was Courtmartialed for stopping his tanker (sword, whole bit) but was exhonerated and later received the OBE, which hangs now in our sitting room. Cheers


In September 1940 my father was escorting children who were being evacuated to Canada on the Volendam. After it was torpedoed he must have been picked up by the Valldemosa as I have a letter from Gow.Harrison written to my father thanking him for congratulating Captain O'Hara for rescuing so many children. David M


----------



## Matthew Lundy

williamwheeler said:


> *Captain Basil Wheeler*
> 
> Hi Tom.
> I see you posted a long time ago about crew on the Valdemosa. My Dad was the Captain from 1947 to 1950. His name was Captain Basil Wheeler.
> He ended up as Commodore of the Texaco Fleet and was Captain of the Caltex Bahrain at the Spithead review. Have photos of him going off to meet the queen, being picked up by the royal launch.
> Very proud son
> Best regards
> Bill Wheeler


My Grandfather on my mother’s side was part of the crew of this ship. I have found a record online for Matthew McDaid 18th March 1944 in New York State. Do you know what the ship was used for when your dad was Captain? Sadly my Grandfather died in 1958 and I never had the opportunity to meet him as I wasn’t born until 1986.


----------



## BillH

*VALLDEMOSA (1935 - 1950)* tanker
O.N. 164046. 7,222g. 4,369n. 445.9 x 59.5 x 32.3 feet.
T.3-cyl. (25”, 43½” & 74” x 48”) by Rankin & Blackmore Ltd, Greenock. 676 nhp.
1931: Keel laid by Robert Duncan & Co., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 398) but work halted during the Depression.
26.12.1934: Launched.
23.2.1935: Registered at Glasgow.
2.1935: Completed for Valldemosa Steamship Co. Ltd., (Gow, Harrison & Co., managers), Glasgow.
1950: Sold to Hillam Shipping Ltd. (John Harker, Knottingley, manager) and renamed DENBYDALE H.
1951: Sold to Brede Shipping Co. Ltd., (Counties Ship Management Co. Ltd, managers) (Rethymnis & Kulukundis), London and renamed SALADIN.
1952: Sold to Santiago Societe Armadora SA, Liberia and renamed DON NICHOLAS 
11.5.1955: Arrived at Savona for demolition.


----------



## tahsis

Tom Logan said:


> Does anyone remember the 'Valdemosa' which was the last ship left in the Gow and Harrison fleet? She was sold to Harkers of Hull in 1950, and I believe was then called 'Denghydale H' or something similar. I don't think Harkers kept her for long, and I think I saw her some time later in the Manchester Canal under Panamanian flag, looking her age. I was first trip apprentice on her in 1949.


I actually have pictures of this ship from the family archives. I think that she was docked in Tahsis BC. in the 1950s.


----------

